# [solved]can not use wireless when  I  updated my kernel

## x17324

My computer is Dell  N5110  ,and  my wireless card  is  Wireless-N 1030,sorry for my poor English   :Embarassed: 

```
lspci -k|grep less

09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 BGN

```

After I update my kernel  (from  3.16  to  3.19), I cant  use my wireless

and this is  my  demsg info

```

dmesg |grep iwl

[    0.511732] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    0.511732] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    0.511755] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    0.511755] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    0.511848] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.511852] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode' failed.

[    0.511863] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.511865] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode' failed.

[    0.511866] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
```

I have installed    sys-kernel/linux-firmware(version  20150206)          :Very Happy:   finally  Thanks for you helping~  :Laughing: Last edited by x17324 on Sat Jul 25, 2015 3:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## x17324

This is my Kernel config   http://pastebin.com/XuqGKiVB

----------

## Buffoon

Get the firmware from somewhere, for example here https://packages.debian.org/jessie/firmware-iwlwifi

----------

## charles17

 *x17324 wrote:*   

> After I update my kernel  (from  3.16  to  3.19), I cant  use my wireless
> 
> and this is  my  demsg info
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you checked how others solved this problem?

----------

## Hu

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Get the firmware from somewhere, for example here https://packages.debian.org/jessie/firmware-iwlwifi

 Are you sure he does not have the firmware?  It is included in every version of linux-firmware I have here (both older and newer than the version OP used, although I skipped his version).  Based on his kernel configuration, IWLWIFI is builtin.  Based on the dmesg output, it initializes very early.  I suspect that he does not have root mounted when it looks for the firmware.  If so, then his problem is not that he does not have it, but rather that he does not have access to it when he needs it.

----------

## Buffoon

No, not sure. Since he mentioned it worked with older kernel I assumed it was built as module and the newer version of driver required newer version of firmware. Seemed logical looking at information given.

----------

## py-ro

Newer Kernel try to load the Firmware before / is available, so you either build the FW into the Kernel or you build the driver as module. Booth will work as solution.

Bye

Py

----------

## toralf

My personal preference is to build as much as possible as module and to emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware before rebooting into the new kernel.

----------

## x17324

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Get the firmware from somewhere, for example here https://packages.debian.org/jessie/firmware-iwlwifi

 

Thanks for your hlep , this files are existed in /lib64/firmware ( I have reinstalled linux-firmware ,but no use ) and I can use wireless before I updated my Kernel ,I think there is something worng in my kernel config .

----------

## x17324

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *x17324 wrote:*   After I update my kernel  (from  3.16  to  3.19), I cant  use my wireless
> 
> and this is  my  demsg info
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for your help ,I have searched something about this problem,but no use. problem existed  :Embarassed: 

----------

## x17324

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> No, not sure. Since he mentioned it worked with older kernel I assumed it was built as module and the newer version of driver required newer version of firmware. Seemed logical looking at information given.

 

Thanks for your help ,I have installed new version of linux-firmware   :Embarassed: 

----------

## x17324

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *Buffoon wrote:*   Get the firmware from somewhere, for example here https://packages.debian.org/jessie/firmware-iwlwifi Are you sure he does not have the firmware?  It is included in every version of linux-firmware I have here (both older and newer than the version OP used, although I skipped his version).  Based on his kernel configuration, IWLWIFI is builtin.  Based on the dmesg output, it initializes very early.  I suspect that he does not have root mounted when it looks for the firmware.  If so, then his problem is not that he does not have it, but rather that he does not have access to it when he needs it.

 

Yes you are right! Thanks for your help  :Very Happy: Last edited by x17324 on Sun Jul 19, 2015 4:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## x17324

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Newer Kernel try to load the Firmware before / is available, so you either build the FW into the Kernel or you build the driver as module. Booth will work as solution.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Py

 

Thanks for your help  :Very Happy:    I build the driver as module ,finally  problem solved  :Very Happy: 

----------

